# Température du Processeur



## MacDominion (15 Octobre 2001)

Quelqu'un est il en mesure de me dire qu'elle est la température de fonctionnement optimale du processeur dans un iMac DV 400.

Merci bien.


----------



## MarcMame (16 Octobre 2001)

L'idéal serait 0°Kelvin, la supraconduction, plus de résistance aux éléctrons. Mais bon, -273°C, faut pousser le frigo, et prévoir les mouffles !
En attendant, cela se situe en général aux alentours de 35°C +/-10°C . Jusqu'à 70°C, pas d'inquietude.


----------



## archeos (16 Octobre 2001)

Moi, je suis à 51° en ce moment


----------



## MacDominion (16 Octobre 2001)

Merci beaucoup,

Je me faisais du soucis suite a un changement de DD pour un plus gros (60 Go) de 7200 tr/min. Et comme la temp était moins élevée avec l'ancien DD je me demandais si cette augmantation ne pouvais pas nuire à mon G3. Mais je suis maintenant rassuré. Merci.


----------

